# Is this a Christmas fulu?



## Laceyl77 (May 29, 2020)

I was told that's what it is but I don't know. He's never colored up. So maybe it's a female? He/she is my most aggressive cichlid. If anyone knows it would be nice to know the sex as well? He has 2 spots on his bottom fin as well


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

Probably. also known as Ruby Green Cichlids. Could you tell me if it has some green? I love those fish. Might be a female if I ever saw one online.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

It can sometimes be difficult to properly identify "Victorean_type" cichlid. What I can say for certain is that it is male. Females never show that kind of color and are typically silvery in color. Also body shape says male.
But it seems to have a some what deformed head. Could very well be a "Christmas fulu", but it is often difficult to be certain with many of these types.


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

Gotta vent the fish to be sure that it's a male. Females do happen to be duller in color many in african cichlid species.


----------

